# Occidental hip pads



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...SW/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1294087338&sr=8-12










anyone ever try those? or the similar 2 piece hip pads?

always looking for a way to make wearing a loaded down tool belt a little bit easier.

right now i have one of these









i just use the padded part with my regular oxy belt and pro framer bags. tight fit getting the belt in, but actually holds up really well and certainly takes the pressure off and keeps the leather belt from digging.

always wondered how well those sheep skin pads work though. my current setup is pretty nice, but it could always use improvement.

seems like the hip pads from oxy would distribute weight a bit better.

either way i would recommend the mcguire nicholas pad to anyone using just a leather belt. it's cheap and comes with a decent leather belt you could always use with another set of pouches. doesn't velcro in the front either so doesn't add any extra effort to throw them on in the morning. even has hardware a suspension system.

the oxy's are pretty expensive, which is why i've never taken the plunge myself. hopefully someone else has and can share!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

both will distribute weight better and make the nail bag more comfortable depending on the task. 

i have the nylon one and a similar leather one by clc. my complaint though is when im framing i cant move as well with it on. it limits my range of motion through my waist which makes it harder to climb around in trusses. so i only wear it when im haning siding


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No matter what kind of pads you use, the load's still riding on your hips. Suspenders will move that load to your shoulders, but of course that comes with its own set of disadvantages.

Probably the best way is to trade the bags in for a cellphone, clipboard and checkbook. :laughing:


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> No matter what kind of pads you use, the load's still riding on your hips. Suspenders will move that load to your shoulders, but of course that comes with its own set of disadvantages.
> 
> Probably the best way is to trade the bags in for a cellphone, clipboard and checkbook. :laughing:


yeah, it is still on the hips, but cushioned and generally distributed across more surface area. i know for sure i feel the difference with the current pad i use. i could never go back to a raw leather belt!

didn't think about the loss in range of motion, definitely looks like they'd do that, perhaps i'm best sticking with what i have, cheaper that way anyhow!


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

My bags (Craftsman Professional Electrician's rig) came with a padded belt.
I found the padding extremely annoying, and have since misplaced it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

mostly preference i suppose, if i wear my nail bag low on my hips it restricts range of motion in my legs for climbing and my hammer knocks the hell out of my bad knee ... ugg surgery two weeks ago.

so i wear it high if i have to but then i have to draw it really tight then i cant breathe... so i wear it for siding only. then switch to a narrow belt when i have to climb


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got the two piece ones on my pro framers. Love them, and they help keep my hammer pulled over to the right side where I like it.


----------



## stlcarpenter (Dec 27, 2010)

hey displaced,can you please post a pic of your rig,I've been thinking of getting them but have never seen them installed, thanks


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

stlcarpenter said:


> hey displaced,can you please post a pic of your rig,I've been thinking of getting them but have never seen them installed, thanks


Sure thing. I'll take one tomorrow when I roll out.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Did I get the tags right from memory?


----------



## stlcarpenter (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks man,those dont look like they get in the way at all.......still one of those things you wish you could try out for a few days first


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

stlcarpenter said:


> thanks man,those dont look like they get in the way at all.......still one of those things you wish you could try out for a few days first


They aren't in the way. I was on the fence about them when I ordered my bags, borrowed these from a buddy that just had them sitting there unopened . After a day I informed him I'd buy him a new pair, but he wasn't getting these back.

Also, I dislike full belt liners very, very much. These make a difference but aren't in the way or annoying to me at all like the liners are.


----------

